# Professional Photo Labs that print school pics



## 7colors (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi-
  I may be hired to become my city's school photographer.  I am not familiar with any Professional photo labs that offer school portraits packages.  Does anybody have any experience in this area? I would offer the images on my smugmug page but several parents don't have access to the internet. If anybody can help...thanks a bunch!

:er:


----------



## Zatodragon (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, depending on where you live, i bet you theres at least one decent photo-lab available to ya.  The big thing is checking the phone book out and then when you do find one, ask if they are interested in doing packages for you since you'll obviously be doing a lot of business with them.  Though depending on how well it's ran, if you have a kits/ritz camera store near you, either they have a frontier machine in house, they can very nice prints, everything from wallets to 8x10.  If not, they can sent it out to out-labs, which can take anywhere from 3-10 business days for your size of orders.  I don't know if kits would give you a special deal though :/.

Just start calling around!  Good luck!


----------



## DHammer (Sep 14, 2007)

Believe it or not...Costco, they keep up to date with the lastest machines and do a very good job. Also in my case since I bring them so much work they really go out of their way for me. It's not onehour photo when I walk in there its 5-10 minute. You can download their printer profiles and monitor calibration info and see what your getting. Plus they already have packages set up and it will be very hard to beat their prices. Of course there needs to be a Costco near you.


----------



## AprilRamone (Sep 14, 2007)

www.millerslab.com  They have an excellent turnaround time.


----------



## capturethat (Sep 14, 2007)

a few labs to check out is
Millers
Mpix.com ( millers also owns them)
whcc.com
united promotions   www.upilab.com  I know that this company will let you put together the package and then they will actually package each persons photos for you. They will send you a sample kit if you request it.
I have used them for dance and sports pics. They do a great job.

Good Luck


----------



## JIP (Sep 15, 2007)

If you are going to sell your images please do not use Ritz or especially Costco.  A simple Google search for "Professional photo labs" http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=professional+photo+labs will bring you about a million hits.  If you got to or get the magazine Rangefinder http://www.rangefindermag.com/index2.tml they advertise alot of good commercial labs. I think Millers or Mpix is a good start I use Mpix all thie time and I really like their quality and I think it far surpasses Ritz (and I am a former Ritz employee) they also have a professional side if you start doing alot of consistent volume.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 15, 2007)

I work for a school photography company and we use http://www.marcophotoservice.com/.

They are located in Ohio, but have clients all over the country.  We ship them images on external hard drives via UPS, and they ship the drives and packages back.  They also have an FTP site for smaller jobs.


----------



## AprilRamone (Sep 15, 2007)

JIP said:


> If you are going to sell your images please do not use Ritz or especially Costco. A simple Google search for "Professional photo labs" http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=professional+photo+labs will bring you about a million hits. If you got to or get the magazine Rangefinder http://www.rangefindermag.com/index2.tml they advertise alot of good commercial labs. I think Millers or Mpix is a good start I use Mpix all thie time and I really like their quality and I think it far surpasses Ritz (and I am a former Ritz employee) they also have a professional side if you start doing alot of consistent volume.


 
I think with Ritz (and maybe costco?  I don't know, have never been there) a lot just depends on the individual store.  The one I go to has excellent prints about 90% of the time.  The other 10% I just make them redo them until I am happy.  Of course, I really just use them for my proofs and get actual print orders through Millers.

Millers has an option of seperating each child's order, just costs extra.


----------



## 7colors (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot for your input.  I am very happy to know that Millers is not like http://www.fullcolor.com/ where anything that you upload to their site, become their sole-property automatically.  I think that's a very unprofessional move.  So thanks again guys.!


----------



## Lourdes (Feb 4, 2008)

We run a professional photo lab in Virginia, and we offer photographers many choices in package prints units, you can order any combination print size from mini wallets up to 8x10 or the above print size from film or digital media for as low as 0.85 an 8x10 per unit, and they can be ready withing 3 working days. Our website addresshototechlabs.com

Thank you,
Sincerely,
Lourdes


----------



## mvpphoto (Feb 4, 2008)

millerslab.com

You won't be disappointed!!


----------



## MarcusM (Feb 4, 2008)

7colors said:


> Thanks a lot for your input.  I am very happy to know that Millers is not like http://www.fullcolor.com/ where anything that you upload to their site, become their sole-property automatically.  I think that's a very unprofessional move.  So thanks again guys.!



I didn't want to hijack your thread, but I was really intrigued with your comment 7colors re: ownership rights of photos, so I opened a new thread on this topic if anyone is interested:

http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=110675


----------



## PhotoLynx (Feb 6, 2008)

Please find a pretty extensive non-partial list of labs on our web-site, listed by state: http://www.photolynx.com/modules.php?name=Find_a_Lab

If you have any questions, please feel free to email me or call me 760-782-9000.

Michael Stevens


----------



## Bthornton (Feb 7, 2008)

Mckenna Lab does what you are looking for. I have liked the work from there so far.


----------

